# Annapolis,MD CL 8 yr old golden and more critters need homes!



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for a Golden sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

AKC Golden Retriever

Molly will be 8 years old in October.

She is spayed, UTD on shots, comes with papers and all vet records.

Will come with collar, leash, bag of food, flea/tick medicine, shampoo, ear cleaner, etc. 

Asking for $150 rehoming fee.



*Molly is a beautiful girl-how sad to be looking for a new home at 8 years of age!*


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Poor old girl. This breaks my heart


----------

